# Why are some primitive baptist anti-missions ???



## Mayflower (Jun 15, 2008)

Can anyone explain me shortly why some primtive baptist are anti-missions or agains missions board ???

Don't they think that the church must bring the Gospel to the Heathens, and to let perish in their sins without hearing the Gospel ?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 15, 2008)

That prerogative belongs to the local church they would say, which would prohibit associating and sharing authority with conglemerations of groups such as associations, mission boards or para-church ministries.

When the American mission boards sprang up after Carey's day, and especially after Judson's, the antimission baptists reacted.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> That prerogative belongs to the local church they would say, which would prohibit associating and sharing authority with conglemerations of groups such as associations, mission boards or para-church ministries.
> 
> When the American mission boards sprang up after Carey's day, and especially after Judson's, the antimission baptists reacted.



So does that means that they are only against missons boards, but not against mission itself to bring the Gospel to the heathens ?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 15, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > That prerogative belongs to the local church they would say, which would prohibit associating and sharing authority with conglemerations of groups such as associations, mission boards or para-church ministries.
> ...



I believe that they are against mission boards but not evangelists sent out by a local church.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 15, 2008)

It depends on which group of primitive Baptists you are thinking of here. There are four divisions of primitive Baptists: "Main Stream", "Absolute Predestinarian", "Progressive" and "Universalists" (aka "No Hellers"). The largest group ("main stream") may be quite evangelistic. But, as Pergy said, they don't like para-church ministries (e.g., seminaries) or mission boards. The "absolute predestinarian" types take predestination to imply that there is nothing we can or need do to cooperate with the Holy Spirit. He will save whom he will save without our use of means.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 15, 2008)

Primitive Baptist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

